# To beard or not to beard? that is the question



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Who thinks ospi should keep his beard and who doesn't? 

(this was tutliputli's idea btw...)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Well actually, this has absolutely nothing to do with me at all. Whatsoever. Nothing. Really.

Rach likes brown beards.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

KEEP IT!!! Without a Doubt!!! Was gonna post something to that effect but figured it would seem weird coming from someone my age.


----------



## dasdasfdasfasdfsa (Sep 23, 2009)

OMFG OSPI KEEP IT!!!111!11!!!11

get out the wizard hat n robe while ur at it!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok, someone didn't vote....


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

lose the beard but keep the mustache


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> lose the beard but keep the mustache


other way around and dye it red.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

If I could grow a beard, I would. *laughs* Keep it!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Shave it all off, cut the hair and send the products to meeeeeeee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lose it.
Although, I like the idea of coloring it :lol.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I can't believe we even need to ask this question.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

To beard or not to beard
That is the question
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous facial hair
Or to take razors against a sea of stubble and, by shaving, end them
To trim, to shave
To shave, perchance to bleed. Aye, there's the rub!
For in that shave of wrath what nicks may come when we have shuffled off this mortal beard?


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

I think he looks great with all that hair.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

flyingspatula said:


> get out the wizard hat n robe while ur at it!


Quotethief!!!! :b


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Beard!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Can't vote for my 11 year old son but he says to keep it too.... lol... he says you look like his dad lol... haha... too funny. Actually when his dad and I were dating, the pictures he has, he did have a beard and mustache just like that and looked very hot.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Keep it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's going if you like it or not :wife


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I say lose it! Although, it looks nice, but I always think clean-shaven looks best!


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

The beard is the fastest growing hair on a male's body.
As you age it grows faster and thicker.


----------



## dasdasfdasfasdfsa (Sep 23, 2009)

at least keep the hair man!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol too late, all is gone! Posted pics on my profile if anyone cares lolz. Anyway I look like a sad teen now.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I think it's pretty clear where I stand on the matter :lol


Oh, mine is coming, don't you worry.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I didn't even look at this thread properly! Ospi, grow the damn thing back so I don't look like a douche bag will you..


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Beards are great!
They make some people look super old when they're young- then they can buy beer and cigarettes underage! 
lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lolol, best.bump.ever. Well I am sporting some pretty mega growth atm, will need a pic soon I guess.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never seen it so I can't really say one way or the other.


----------

